# softness of print



## g.lupo (Aug 20, 2007)

I buy pre printed transfers from wildside or x-it transfers and a bunch of colors and when put on the shirt its really soft. but when I purchase custom orders of plastisol it has more of a feel to it on a shirt and just don't understand. Do i need to print the plastisol with halftone or something so it is not as thick.


----------



## wake22max (Jan 22, 2009)

plastisol inks are generally thicker than the type transfers I think you're talking about. If you are looking for something with less hand, I would try ordering t-shirts discharged, digitally printed, or printed with waterbase inks. These softer prints often make you look more professional which is why so many people are printing this way


----------



## GHEENEE1 (Jan 8, 2007)

Glupo, are you ordering opaque custom plastisol transfers? That might affect the hand, compared to transfers for lights. Dtg is a no hand option. Mike


----------



## g.lupo (Aug 20, 2007)

I don't think i am ordering opaque jsut regular plastisol, not error proof or anything such as that. 

What is a type transfer?


----------



## g.lupo (Aug 20, 2007)

Nevermind i read the question wrong, when you wrote type transfer.


----------

